# future floor was



## airman34 (May 18, 2011)

I can not find it anywhere. Is it going by another name now? Any suggestions as to where to look? Thanks


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I went to the store thwe other day and as I was leaving I went and checked the aisle for cleaning supplies and the only item I saw that may be Future also had Pledge on the label as well as Future. Not sure if it's the same thing just yet.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Pledge with Future Polish (or however it's worded) is the same thing - it changed a couple of years ago, if I remember correctly.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

it is Pledge with Future, and I got mine at Wal Mart


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

From SC Johnson its now called:

"Pledge® Tile & Vinyl Floor Finish with Future® Shine"

It is a truly great product and I hope they don't decide to screw it up by making it 'new and improved'


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THe name changed to Pledge with Future Shine some years back. The formula has also changed somewhat


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Okay. I give up. What _was_ the future floor?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I still have a few ounces left in an original Future bottle!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> Okay. I give up. What _was_ the future floor?


The past floor.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

John P said:


> I still have a few ounces left in an original Future bottle!


Me too, John. I've decided I'm keeping the bottle after the contents are gone.

- GJS


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SteveR said:


> The past floor.


No, no, no,that should be floor of the futures past.lol


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

John P said:


> I still have a few ounces left in an original Future bottle!


Me too! It is about 7 yrs old..


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> THe name changed to Pledge with Future Shine some years back. The formula has also changed somewhat


Changed in what way? It‘s still a liquid that dries to a thin clear acrylic film, right? 



irishtrek said:


> SteveR said:
> 
> 
> > Trek Ace said:
> ...


But the future is never what it used to be.


----------



## chief1615 (Oct 9, 2007)

was what?


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

> No, no, no,that should be floor of the futures past


or is that "The Floors of Future Past"?


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

iriseye said:


> or is that "The Floors of Future Past"?


Past, future it's all the ame to me so heck if I know.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

As per a discussion on Hyperscale TODAY... Pledge (with Future Shine) now comes in a NEW bottle AGAIN. AND there are two Futures - one for vinyl flooring and one for wood.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

scotpens said:


> Changed in what way? It‘s still a liquid that dries to a thin clear acrylic film, right?


Yes, it still works just like it used to. I still have about 3/4 of a bottle of the original, probably 8 years old.:thumbsup:


----------

